# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Привет от Доктора Базина

## BAZIN

*Работы*  можно послушать вот http://musicdepo.ru/profile.php * Архив коллекции Русский рок* (плюсы и минусы) http://www.realmusic.ru/ennas/   (листаем страницы вверху справо)

----------


## Лев

*BAZIN*,
 Привет-привет! Кто-то обещал "А на воле" озвучить или обещанного три года ждать?:rolleyes:

----------


## BAZIN

*Лев* Зачем три года ..песня отдана ЕВГЕН (у) есть такой шансонье ,после праздников запишу его .И еще немного сделал переделку и записал на вашу муз. одну вещь. Сбросте адрес вышлю.

----------


## BAZIN

*Лев*   Отправил песню на ваш адрес УШЛА.

----------


## aigul

*BAZIN*,а то что я высылала как?

----------


## BAZIN

*aigul*   Вы пишите пожалуйста ВАШИ ИМЕНА и названия песен,а то я по НИКАМ и не пойму кто это ...

----------


## BAZIN

*aigul*   Как я понял по месту жительства ..это [B]Елена Радькова [ В теме НОВЫЕ ИМЕНА,значит ваши песни уже поют.

----------


## BAZIN

*Доктор Базин* http://musicdepo.ru/users/BAZIN1970   Вот эта ссылка точнее.

----------


## aigul

*BAZIN*, спасибо!  :Aga: А ваши ребята пели?

----------


## BAZIN

*aigul*  Да вашу песню *Я хочу быть с тобой* поют,после праздников запишу и отправлю вам.

----------


## aigul

*BAZIN*, ой жду с нетерпением!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## BAZIN

Елена р" <ratharani@mail.ru   Елена ,*песню записал*..это ваш адрес правильно..

----------


## aigul

*BAZIN*,Сергей!  да мой! Так , что ждать на мыло!? :biggrin:

----------


## BAZIN

*aigul*  Да отправил,записал в живую без сведения.Отпишитесь..как что..

----------


## BAZIN

Да сообщение прочитал,но оно пропало...выставлю на своей странице с указанием авторов и напишу ссылку ОК

----------


## aigul

*BAZIN*, Сергей, я хотела откорректировать и удалила нечаянно!
Выставляйте конечно!Пусть все послушают! 

муз. Лев Шафир
сл. Елена Радькова
исп. Екатерина Ногина

Вокалистке респект. Прекрасно справилась!!!!!Ваши ребята молодцы!

----------


## BAZIN

*Вам спасибо* . муз. Лев Шафир
сл. Елена Радькова
исп. Екатерина Ногина  *Я хочу быть с тобой* 
http://musicdepo.ru/users/BAZIN1970

----------


## aigul

*BAZIN*, оооо! Ну ждем комментов!  :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*BAZIN*,
 Молодец Катерина! :Ok:  Сергей, исправь букву "е" на "и" в моей фамилии:smile:

----------


## BAZIN

*Лев*   Ок ИСПРАВИЛ.

----------


## BAZIN

По статистике *за сутки 15 прослушиваний* песни.

----------


## aigul

*BAZIN*,ОГО! Класс! Сереж со свят вечером тебя и с наступающим Рождеством!

----------


## BAZIN

*aigul *   Спасибо Всех С праздником

----------

